# Monster.



## LongLiveFredBear (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys, never fished the lower Huron before. I'm used to fishing the upper stretches of the river. I was just curious if anyone ever fish's the mouth where it comes out to lake erie. Would it be worth trying this time of year. Walleye. Steelhead. I will also be fishing from shore. Is there acess to that from shore. I would like to know cause I have a 2 hour drive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Are you in the Fowlerville area as your profile says? That is way less than a 2 hour drive...

And I would never drive 2 hours to fish the Huron... if you're 2 hours from the lower Huron that means you're easily within 2 or 2.5 hours of much better steelhead water


----------



## LongLiveFredBear (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes I'm in Fowlerville it's about a hour and a half away. Yes I understand that im closer to better steelhead water. I just want to try some place new and would like some info about fishing the mouth at point mouillee


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've fished the mouth of the Huron a couple times. No MONSTERS caught, or hooked. I was fishing from shore. I could have launched a boat, and checked that general area out a bit more, but it didn't seem worth the trouble. 

Have you actually caught MONSTER fish from the Huron, or was that just a catchy heading for your post?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I wouldnt drive 10 minutes to fish the mouth of the Huron. It's a giant sand flat that is 1-3 ft deep. Unless you are talking about MONSTER carp.


----------



## LongLiveFredBear (Oct 5, 2010)

OK thanks. How's the flat rock dam


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

LongLiveFredBear said:


> OK thanks. How's the flat rock dam


I have never fished the dam but a lot of people do. I believe it gets to combat status a few weeks from now.


----------



## gotoith (Sep 25, 2005)

I agree with o-mykiss. If you live in Fowlerville you may want to head to the grand or another western river. For the same distance you will find better chromer fishing elsewhere.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

If it's in the back yard it's worth while. If ya gotta drive a distance to fish it, don't waste ur time. Does it give up fish from time to time, sure it does. But as others said it's not worth the drive


----------

